# report



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

fished saturday from 12-5:30 and ended up with 2 nice perch. fished 6 miles up from landing 3 on the west and east side and the cormorant trees. saw big schools of tiny perch on the aqua vu and also caught about 10 of those, didn't see many big fish at all on the camera... ice was consistent everywhere i went, real thick


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

How was the clarity with the Aqua Vu in Darling?I've always wondered from the bottom.Those are sure fun toys, if I had one Id never fish!
:bop:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

it was surprisingly good, i had it about 7 feet from my farthest lure and it saw past that, still not as clear as audubon, that's about as clear as you can get


----------

